# Dreaming or can it be done !!!



## RIng (Aug 27, 2015)

I am 67 , will be 68 in a few weeks . I am recovering from cancer and hart problems . In the last 4 years I have gained 70 +/- lb. At the same time I have lost a lot of muscle mass . I have very little flexibility . I can not lift my leg over the seat of my bike . I have to lay the bike down and step over the top tube . I am determined to get back riding . At one time I rode a lot . I have ridden on and off for all my life . MY PLANE I will start out with mild weight and stretching light work out 3 days a week , and some walking , with a little kayaking and biking . I will be at my trailer in Md. and it will be level going . After 1-2 weeks I will try to bike more , on easy dirt and road . I have a Fargo that I will be using . When I return to NY in July , I will have to see what I can do in the hillier and rougher going . In my 50 s most people took me for being in my 30 s . I coached HS , X- Country , wrestling , etc . for 17 years . I know what I need to do , just don't know if my body or mind will let me . Has any one tried to get back in shape at this late age and from cancer ? If so what can you tell me . I know I have to change my diet all so . thanks


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

Wow. Best of wishes and good luck. I'd just suggest that you set attainable goals and have "fun" as the first of those goals. I'm guessing you'll be able to pull this off!


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

RIng said:


> I know what I need to do , just don't know if my body or mind will let me .


If you don't ask their permission they can't say no. Go for it. The worst that can happen is that you die, which you'll do anyway even if you don't ride so...


----------



## milliesand (Jun 29, 2015)

I'm younger and didn't have to battle cancer (etc) like you have. I admire your spunk, Sir.

You'll do fine on the bike. Leave the house with a smile on your face and just ride.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

I applaud your drive, sir.
Please see my sig below.
=s


----------



## Dream Plus (Feb 12, 2004)

You're on the right path. Where are you in MD?


----------



## RIng (Aug 27, 2015)

I have a trailer in Madison Bay on the eastern shore .


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

Would it be possible for you to ride on a trainer for a few weeks prior to getting outside. Just until you regain some strength. I could easily envision a fall which could set you back even further.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Since you were in good shape before, I believe you will be able to bounce back. 

Good luck with it. I believe in you.


----------



## joeduda (Jan 4, 2013)

It can be done. I'm a little younger than you (56) and a AML survivor. I had a stem cell transplant 3 years ago and was told I had a 30% chance to survive for 5 years. Very aggressive chemo treatments and transplant have worked so far. Anyway I have slowly progressed in my riding to the point of trying a 100 mile race in a couple of weeks. The riding has kept me in check mentally and physically, I don't think I would have made it without it. It looks like you got a good plan in place, good luck with your journey, and please let us know how it's going.


----------



## joeduda (Jan 4, 2013)

chuckha62 said:


> Would it be possible for you to ride on a trainer for a few weeks prior to getting outside. Just until you regain some strength. I could easily envision a fall which could set you back even further.


This is a good point. I was riding a recumbent trainer in my hospital stay for the transplant. The chemo (at least the stuff I was on) affects your balance and your platelet count may be low. Not a time to take a crash when you blood has no ability to clot. I rode the trainer for a while which made the 1st outside ride even sweeter. I'm sure you already have, but make sure your doc knows what you are doing.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

heh it is simple. no thought really required. all that is required is 'get on the bike'


step 1: Just get on the bike and roll out. doesn't matter if you go ten feet or ten miles.

Things will sort themselves all out if you repeat step 1. 
ten rides of ten feet are better than no rides at no feet. 

your body and mind will tell you what to do next.

a recumbent trike is biking, but on a sofa. and you can just sit and rest on them, they are ideal for getting fitness back and not worrying if you hit a wall physically


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Just get out and go for an easy spin around the block, you'll know immediately if you can take more or not. If everything goes fine, increase the distance and work your way out of the neighborhood, then look for parks and eventually find your way to trails.

The key is patience and self control, you can do it!


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

RIng said:


> I know what I need to do , just don't know if my body or mind will let me . Has any one tried to get back in shape at this late age and from cancer ? If so what can you tell me . I know I have to change my diet all so . thanks


My wife's comeback and setbacks tell me you can.

My wife's cancer hell has meant lost flesh, bone, time and strength with the low spot a year ago. A year ago now she was with tubes, machine, and in rough shape. She's not done with this, had surgery and a set back in past week but went into that with a 12 mi trail ride the night before and morning of surgery. I'm sure she'll be right back at it when she can in what I hope will be 5-6 weeks.

A friend now considered terminally ill has for the most part not stopped.

As much as my wife's been quite obsessed she's also been smart and not over done it or taken too much risk. She's kept moving and with good diet as much as possible in all this.

I keep a very special video of my wife riding away on fat bike in snow. It was barely a week after surgery. She's repeating "I will not quit." as she rides away. I'm hoping that will get her through the latest bumps in the road and work for you.


----------



## joeduda (Jan 4, 2013)

bitflogger, That is awesome, it doesn't sound right to say you're a lucky man but you are.


----------



## pitdaddy (Aug 6, 2013)

It's up to you. You can try and fail. Or you can sit on the couch and beat yourself up mentally wondering if you would have succeeded.


----------



## MarkMN (May 16, 2017)

I went thru oral cancer 2 years ago with 6 1/2 weeks of radiation. I was nothing but flab when it was over. I bought a comfort bike because of the surgery on my neck made it impossible to ride my other bikes. At first I could only ride a mile and worked up from there. A few months later they took the feeding tube out of my belly and I started going to the gym. At first I couldn't do one push up, and when I tried to make a bicep muscle flex, it was straight across. Two years later and at 59 I'm probably as strong as I've ever been (never went to the gym this consistently before). 

It's a slow road back, but keep working at it and you'll get there. Cancer sucks! There is truth to the saying "what doesn't kill you makes you stronger" 

Good luck! 
Mark 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## RIng (Aug 27, 2015)

Thank you all . I know I am a lucky man in many ways . With cancer the Dr. gave me 3 years at the most 4 years a go . Now I am trying to get back in shape ,and doing many of the things I love .


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

RIng said:


> Thank you all . I know I am a lucky man in many ways . With cancer the Dr. gave me 3 years at the most 4 years a go


Ahh, so that's your free year?


----------



## RIng (Aug 27, 2015)

No nothing free about it . I had to work hard and give up a lot to get it and how ever more I will have .


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

RIng said:


> No nothing free about it . I had to work hard and give up a lot to get it and how ever more I will have.


Well I pray you have many more and every one feels special.


----------



## mileslong (Aug 20, 2016)

I am a bit younger at 55 and only had to recover from a AAA so my story is a bit milder. I tried to do too much too soon and had a setback that took months to recover from ...so start slow. What helped me the most was simply finding the joy in being back on the road to my normal life.

I don't know what your $ situation is like but I would be tempted to look at an e-bike until I got some strength back..(no flaming please). Keep it on trails where it is allowed and work your way back slowly to your regular bike.

Positive thoughts and energy to you....


----------



## RIng (Aug 27, 2015)

I tried riding 1-2 years a go and had a set back . Now I know I have to do something to get my strength back and lose a lot of weight . I am on a new depression med. and am starting to feel better . Today I worked in my garden and am very sore .I have things to take care of on my trailer , then I will start riding some . Slow and easy . Must get to fishing all so . I must say , that for doing as much as I did today I don't feal too bad , and the sense of achement is great .


----------



## Romaxy (Jul 5, 2016)

I have an older brother (he is 76) and he hasn't had cancer but he did have a heart attack in his 60's. Had a pacemaker installed for A fib a couple of years later. He started out walking and currently rides a hybrid on local dirt roads. He was not active at all before so in my mind if he can do that you should go for it, just take it slow and easy like others have said. Keep that positive attitude! Good luck to you!!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Anything is possible. I'm a breast cancer survivor. I'm still taking meds because it was an aggressive type of cancer and I want to be sure I kick it's ass. It's been 7 years since my diagnosis and I haven't stopped riding or trying new things. 
Do what you can, everyday is a gift


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

RIng said:


> I tried riding 1-2 years a go and had a set back . Now I know I have to do something to get my strength back and lose a lot of weight . I am on a new depression med. and am starting to feel better . Today I worked in my garden and am very sore .I have things to take care of on my trailer , then I will start riding some . Slow and easy . Must get to fishing all so . I must say , that for doing as much as I did today I don't feal too bad , and the sense of achement is great .


I hope things are going alright and was hoping to see an on the bike report in these two weeks.

My wife had a slight setback but got the okay to ride single track Friday before last and she's been at it every day possible and racing to get all the strength and endurance possible before we're back in the darn hospital routine later this week. Her attitude is as much bummed about being away from the berms and rollers and views on her favorite trail system as it is get this cancer crap over with.

This doesn't mean it's easy. She's lost flesh, muscle and bone. It might be different because she's not had weight gain and has been very focused on diet and activity when she's not been able to ride. Still, I see that her keeping busy has been bits of mental health and a whole lot of strength to help get through it all.

I'm sure there are at least a few here thinking about you and hoping you're back pedaling. Good luck.


----------



## RIng (Aug 27, 2015)

Thank you for your thoughts . I am not on the bike yet . I have lost 10+ lb. in the last 2 weeks . I have been fishing and doing some stretching exercises . I have been shooting my long bow some all so . It is my plan to start doing some light ridding this week . Yesterday was my 68th birthday . I am working through some other problems but am still determined to get on the bike . I well try to post how it goes . thank you Rick


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

RIng said:


> Has any one tried to get back in shape at this late age and from cancer ? If so what can you tell me .


Success is in the trying not the final result


----------



## RIng (Aug 27, 2015)

Hay all ! 2 mi. on flat pavement . 15 mph. with tall wind 8-10 mph. with head wind . On my Fargo . Big front ring ( 2 x 10 ) . 85 and humid . A little bit of chest pane and sweating like a pig . It was great . I will try to ride 3 - 5 times this week . Short flat rides . All your thoughts and encouragement mean a lot to me . thanks


----------



## Dream Plus (Feb 12, 2004)

Good start!


RIng said:


> Hay all ! 2 mi. on flat pavement . 15 mph. with tall wind 8-10 mph. with head wind . On my Fargo . Big front ring ( 2 x 10 ) . 85 and humid . A little bit of chest pane and sweating like a pig . It was great . I will try to ride 3 - 5 times this week . Short flat rides . All your thoughts and encouragement mean a lot to me . thanks


----------



## Romaxy (Jul 5, 2016)

RIng said:


> Hay all ! 2 mi. on flat pavement . 15 mph. with tall wind 8-10 mph. with head wind . On my Fargo . Big front ring ( 2 x 10 ) . 85 and humid . A little bit of chest pane and sweating like a pig . It was great . I will try to ride 3 - 5 times this week . Short flat rides . All your thoughts and encouragement mean a lot to me . thanks


Awesome!


----------



## MountainHead (Apr 4, 2012)

You are an inspiration to us all! You are going to succeed! Keep up the great work! I am just so impressed and amazed at your strength. With your powerful determination you will greatly improve your life.


----------



## Prophet Julio (May 8, 2008)

Keep at it! Your body will go through a re-awakening. The exercise will transform your cellular activity and your body will become younger again. Not saying you'll be mistaken for 30 something, but you will amaze your doctors.


----------



## joeduda (Jan 4, 2013)

Nice job RIng! Keep it up, you can do it. Baby steps and you will be out on the trail before you know it.


----------



## davesupra (Sep 2, 2013)

I love reading threads like this. You go man!


----------



## RIng (Aug 27, 2015)

4.39 mi . yesterday . Pic of Fargo and march on Salsa Fargo FB .


----------



## RIng (Aug 27, 2015)

5.70 tonight !


----------

